# JASTG - Just Another Song Title Grabber



## Deleted member 379150 (Jan 10, 2022)

bartleynoah34 submitted a new resource:

JASTG - Just Another Song Title Grabber - Let's you grab the song title from any media player. All you need is the name of the media player.



> *For more information on JASTG, read the GitLab repository. This provides more in-depth detail about the program and even has fixes to common errors. It is recommended to view the repository on GitLab so you can download the latest release of JASTG.*
> 
> JASTG or Just Another Song Title Grabber is a program that lets you grab the currently playing song from the window title of your media player. It supports all media players that place the song title on the window. This program works by...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## YoPotato (Jul 18, 2022)

Where can this be downloaded from now? It's no longer on GitLab.


----------

